# Keller's Cream Corn



## mr drinky (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in corn country. My house was built on a corn field and I run daily along corn fields when I exercise. And I love my summer corn.

Anyhow, last night I picked up six ears and found a surprisingly simple Thomas Keller recipe for cream corn in his Ad Hoc cookbook. You should really try it before the corn season ends. 

My favorite tools for preparing corn are my Adam Marr honesuki. I love stripping the kernels off the cob with that thing. The blade is short enough that I can easily do it over a moderately large prep bowl without bumping the tip against the bowl. Then I use my my Del Ealy spoon to scrape the milk off the cob. The nice large spoon bowl keeps the splatter down and collects all of those last juicy bits.

I paired the cream corn with an apple/brie/prosciutto monte cristo.

Btw, in the future, I think instead of boiling corn, I am just going to strip the kernels and cook them in a fry pan with whatever flavorings I want. It is much faster than waiting for a big pot of water to come to a boil, and it mixes the flavors nicely. I could have just added the butter, lime juice, cayenne pepper, and zest in this recipe, cooked it for a few minutes and the dish would have also been really tasty. 

Pictures below. 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't made that yet but guess what I have in my refrigerator and on my shelf with the other books?


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my summer favorites.I also love the mexican version too.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2012)

What is the lightbulb moment?


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

That looks really good!


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 13, 2012)

I make this and versions of it quite often. I actually do something similar to the French Laundry version (the one he served under the famous duck roulade) more often....where there is no cream. Instead you juice the corn kernels as well as add the milk from the husk. This corn milk makes a great base to sauces as it naturally thickens when you heat it.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 13, 2012)

OH...and your sandwich looks delicious as well!!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 13, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> I make this and versions of it quite often. I actually do something similar to the French Laundry version (the one he served under the famous duck roulade) more often....where there is no cream. Instead you juice the corn kernels as well as add the milk from the husk. This corn milk makes a great base to sauces as it naturally thickens when you heat it.



Interesting, I noticed that too. I pretty much tasted it along the way and I could have pulled it off at 3 minutes for a more corn-on-the-cob texture and freshness or more towards the 15 minutes for a more cooked corn with the natural milk creaminess. If I had had cotija cheese, I may have just skipped the cream and topped it with that.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 13, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> What is the lightbulb moment?



It was just to swish you hand in a circular motion and the silk will stick to your hand. Then you rinse off your hand. It sort of worked, but I still found shorter silk pieces in the corn. 

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> What is the lightbulb moment?


Hmm.. Maybe like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnBF6bv4Oe4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Couldn't resist, and it works.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Aug 13, 2012)

Eamon, I don't have the book in front of me but I believe the "light bulb moment" on this says to wet your fingers and swirl them through the cut kernels. Any remaining silk will adhere to your fingers, much more efficient than desilking 100% before cutting.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you have to use a Ginsu??


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 13, 2012)

OK - I know it's just a mock video anyway, but did that guy nuke the corn for 8 minutes?? LOL we boil ours 2, maybe 2 1/2 mins if it's really mature. Huge pet peeve of mine is overcooked corn, and watching people shuck it at the market.


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> OK - I know it's just a mock video anyway, but did that guy nuke the corn for 8 minutes?? LOL we boil ours 2, maybe 2 1/2 mins if it's really mature. Huge pet peeve of mine is overcooked corn, and watching people shuck it at the market.


Lol yes he did. I just thought it was amusing and did get the silk off. I boil mine. Much easier for a family of six, and it just feels right to cook it that way.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Deck... but can we get some of those gloves and that knife??


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 13, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> LOL Deck... but can we get some of those gloves and that knife??


----------

